
Systems Languages: An Experience Report - spahl
https://medium.com/p/systems-languages-an-experience-report-d008b2b12628
======
gnat
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17306166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17306166)

